
The Last Days of Kathy Acker - colinprince
http://penguinrandomhouse.ca/hazlitt/feature/last-days-kathy-acker
======
michaelsbradley
As I read this, the final days of the Little Flower came to mind:

 _Agonizing Death of St Therese of Lisieux_ :

[http://jameslau88.com/agonizing_death_of_st_therese_of_lisie...](http://jameslau88.com/agonizing_death_of_st_therese_of_lisieux.html)

The two death-stories stand in stark relief to one another, but both made me
ponderous to nearly the same extent and along nearly the same lines of
thought.

------
vex
Ugh, homeopathy and people who hate modern medicine.

~~~
pessimizer
She fooled herself into believing that the world was magical just because she
was.

~~~
jpt4
> just because _she thought_ she was.

